# Tile and Grout Cleaning Made Easy



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Turbo tool has been designed to clean porous and non porous surfaces that are considered hard and include stone, ceramic, porcelain, quarry and other clay tiles, vinyl's of all kinds, engineered stone and concrete like terrazzo, etc., many others can be included. 

At Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning our cleaning strategy is unique. Instead of dissolving dirt, grime, and grease by scrubbing mopping and slopping the grime around, our tools use the heat, pressure and suction from our truck mount to emulsify, remove and rinse almost instantly, as fast as you can stroke the tool. All the mess is vacuumed away for proper disposal.

Don't like the color of your grout! We can color seal your grout. You pick the color.....

We provide a20% discount on all our services to forum members 850-529-1335Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning Services:

Carpet Cleaning / Stain Removal
Fine Rug Cleaning
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood Refinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out
Power Washing


----------

